# EOS 400d Objektiv



## Benny_Ben_Ben (25. April 2007)

Hi.
Ich will mir eine Canon EOS 400d kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, welches Objektiv ich mir kaufen soll, weil ich noch neu im DSLR-Bereich bin.

Also, ich will es hauptsächlich für Landschaftsfotografie nutzen, vielleicht auch für die Fotografie von Autos.

Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche halbwegs günstigen Objektive (ca. 350€) empfehlen?


----------



## akrite (26. April 2007)

...im Moment bekommst Du ein Kit (EOS 400D + EF-S 18-55mm) recht günstig, zieht man dann noch den Bonus von Canon (80,-) ab, liegst Du etwas über 600,- . Natürlich hängt es davon ab, was Du für ein Objektiv brauchst bzw. für welchen Einsatz : Weitwinkel, Tele, lichtstark, weniger lichstark etc .


----------



## tittli (13. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe mir das Kit gekauft, 18-55 und dazu noch 55-200...
Hatte viel negatives über die Kit-Objektive gehört...ich muss aber sagen, sie sind besser als ihr Ruf. Klar sind sie mit 3.5-5.6 nicht wirklich lichtstark, aber für meine Bedürfnisse reichts aus. Für Landschaftsfotografie ists mehr als genug. Was schwierig wird ist Bewegung in der Halle, zum Beispiel Volley-Ball...da hast du mit den Kits fast keine Chance vernünftige Bilder hinzubekommen...

gruss


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (14. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin mit dem Kitobjektiv bin ich auch zu frieden (hab die cam am Sonntag bekommen^^). Und zum Anfangen ist sicherlich nix schlechtes.


----------

